# Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung



## comason (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

2 Computer:

1x PC 
winXP Prof
   2 netzwerkkarten
   an einer hängt der laptop
   an einer inet
   ip 192.168.10.10
   ping auf localhost klappt
   ping auf  ip 192.168.10.10 klappt
   ping auf  ip 192.168.10.11 klappt nicht -> "zeitüberschreitung der anforderung"
   firewall aus

1x Laptop
winXP Home + sp2
   1 netzwerkkarte
   ip 192.168.10.11
   ping auf localhost klappt
   ping auf  ip 192.168.10.11 klappt
   ping auf  ip 192.168.10.10 klappt nicht -> "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung"
   firewall aus

Die beiden hängen über Crossoverkabel (ja es ist ein Crossoverkabel) zusammen.
Der PC hängt am inet.

Wir wollen also ein kleines Netzwerk zwischen den beiden Computern aufbauen und den PC als Gateway für inet nutzen.

Was ist das Problem für "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung" ?


----------



## comason (11. Oktober 2005)

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie man das zum Laufen kriegen könnte ?


----------



## comason (13. Oktober 2005)

Immer noch keine Ideen ?


----------



## gorim (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem Crossover, aber jede Netzwerkkarte braucht eine eigene IP-Adresse. Welche IP hat denn die zweite Netzwerkkarte im Desktop?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## turboprinz (14. Oktober 2005)

HiHo,
gorin hat recht, bei Netzwerkkarten brauchen ein eigene IP. Hast du mal versucht deinen Computer an zu pingen als nur eine Netzwerkkarte aktiv war(über Geräte-Manager deaktivieren)?Eine Routingfunktion unter Windows einzurichten ist sehr Kompliziert, dass geht nicht so einfach! Wir haben das im dritten Ausbildungsjahr bei einem Projekt versucht und selbst der Absolute Netzwerk spezi Dozent ist gescheitert. Haben uns dann doch für nen Hardwar Router entschieden...

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

